# Advice CPC-A



## ktimon@comcast.net (Jan 13, 2012)

I live in the Providence Rhode Island area , but live in Seekonk Massachusetts trying to get my foot in the door as a CPC-A any suggestions or advice helpful.Ready to start a new job or gain experience
Katie


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 14, 2012)

ktimon@comcast.net said:


> I live in the Providence Rhode Island area , but live in Seekonk Massachusetts trying to get my foot in the door as a CPC-A any suggestions or advice helpful.Ready to start a new job or gain experience
> Katie


 
Since no one has repied to you yet....

All I can say is to either volunteer for experience or look for that foot in the door job.

I think the best would be receptionist (check in/out). I'm doing check in for now. I'm learning more about how insurance works. Then it's no to check out where I'll be learning about collecting payments and scheduling future appointments. After that, it will be billing/coding.

Outside of that... try for medical records, charge poster, transcriptionist, data entry or anything else you think you could do in the medical field. All you're looking for is a job that will get you exposure to the medical community. After that, it's really just up to you and your abilities.


----------



## ktimon@comcast.net (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you for the advice it helped


----------

